# Big Water Dragon's. Saw some at the river. Photo here.



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi. Everyone!! I thought i'd share some pictures with you all. When Mikaela and Josh were up staying with us for the weekend we went to the river for a picnic.. Mikaela's boyfriend gave me some tips on how to set my camera to a different way of taking photo's. They turned out quite good i thought.. Mikaela is my niece...Anyway we had some visitors come for dinner. Some big water dragon's and have some cute photo's of some ducks to...

Huge Water Dragon. This one nearly ran up my leg...









Cute Ducks.




Steam Train.


Thank you for stopping by...​


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow, Lyn--those are some great pictures! I love them! :clap:

I love the water dragons and the duck pictures are very cute, too  

Did you ride on the steam train?


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Big*

What a frisky fellow and handsome as well. Great pics, Lyn. 
Blessings, Jo Ann


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Awesome pics, Lyn, that first close up photo of the water dragon and the last one of the duck are my favourites of the bunch! 
Thanks for sharing these with us.


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Those are some really awesome pictures Lyn. Very professional looking. You are becoming a seriously good photographer.

Does your annual Bundaberg Show have a photography section? If they do you should get a couple of those pictures printed up and enter them.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I love those waterdragons! :loveeyes:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Therm said:


> I love those waterdragons! :loveeyes:


Thank you Therm. You have to not get close to them cause they bite..



Kate C said:


> Those are some really awesome pictures Lyn. Very professional looking. You are becoming a seriously good photographer.
> 
> Thanks Kate. I love taking photos. The Bundaberg Show is in May So maybe I could try a photo for fun..
> 
> Does your annual Bundaberg Show have a photography section? If they do you should get a couple of those pictures printed up and enter them.





aluz said:


> Awesome pics, Lyn, that first close up photo of the water dragon and the last one of the duck are my favourites of the bunch!
> Thanks for sharing these with us.


Thank you Ana. The close up of the dragon is my Favorite to....



Jo Ann said:


> What a frisky fellow and handsome as well. Great pics, Lyn.
> Blessings, Jo Ann


Thank you JoAnn.. I'm happy you enjoyed them..



StarlingWings said:


> Wow, Lyn--those are some great pictures! I love them! :clap:
> 
> I love the water dragons and the duck pictures are very cute, too
> 
> Did you ride on the steam train?


Thank you Gi Gi... No we didn't get time to go on the train but I have been on it before... It is a tourist train for everyone to enjoy...[/COLOR]


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

LynandIndigo said:


> Thank you Therm. You have to not get close to them cause they bite..


Zoom was invented for things like them.


----------



## KathyP (Dec 25, 2015)

Awesome Pictures!! Thank you for sharing them!!!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

KathyP said:


> Awesome Pictures!! Thank you for sharing them!!!


Thank you Kathy... I don't mind sharing...



Therm said:


> Zoom was invented for things like them.


Thanks Therm I did use the zoom on the camera...


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Very nice photos and you should be a photographer for National Geographic, Lyn. Those water dragons do look quite menacing and thank god one didn't run up your leg! How big are they?


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Jedikeet said:


> Very nice photos and you should be a photographer for National Geographic, Lyn. Those water dragons do look quite menacing and thank god one didn't run up your leg! How big are they?


Thank you Nick. I d love to be a photographer one day.. I love taking photos... Me to I am glad the dragon didn't run up my leg to... I'd be doing the highland fling....


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Very nice photos Lyn, thank you for sharing them....


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Awesome photos!*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Jonah said:


> Very nice photos Lyn, thank you for sharing them....


Thank you Randy... Glad you liked them...



eduardo said:


> *Awesome photos!*


Thank you Dee.....


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Wow, great photography Lyn ! All of the pics could be in a book they're so pro looking  

...I'm glad you didn't need to do the Highland Fling !


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

RavensGryf said:


> Wow, great photography Lyn ! All of the pics could be in a book they're so pro looking
> 
> ...I'm glad you didn't need to do the Highland Fling !


Thank you Julie. It would of been really funny me doing the Highland Fling I'd be hanging off the tree branches.... Maybe ill start my own book when i get enough photo's to put in it..


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Lyn the first picture of the water dragon would be a really good one, but you would have to remove the watermark before you had it printed.

Nick the female can grow to 60cm (2 feet) and the male 90cm (3 feet). The males also have more intense colouring under the throat. The ones in Lyn's pictures appear to be a pretty good size.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Kate C said:


> Lyn the first picture of the water dragon would be a really good one, but you would have to remove the watermark before you had it printed.
> 
> Nick the female can grow to 60cm (2 feet) and the male 90cm (3 feet). The males also have more intense colouring under the throat. The ones in Lyn's pictures appear to be a pretty good size.


Kate I have the photo with out the water mark.... I'm getting some printed off...


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Those pictures are awesome, Lyn! You should work as a professional photographer!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

despoinaki said:


> Those pictures are awesome, Lyn! You should work as a professional photographer!


Thank you Despina. Maybe i might but at the moment i only take photo's for a hobby... I love it..


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Wonderful pictures, Lyn

I especially love the first one. :thumbsup:

It's always interesting for me when you post pictures of the native flora and fauna of Australia as I usually end up learning something new. 
After seeing your pictures, I had to run off and research the differences between Iguanas and Water Dragons. :laughing1:*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

FaeryBee said:


> *Wonderful pictures, Lyn
> 
> I especially love the first one. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Your Welcome and I am so glad you get the enjoyment out of my photos. Glad you learnt something from them... I should of said what they do... They live on the river banks and love to swim they can really run to.. We had one living in our back yard from when we had the floods and when it was there and I was outside and didn't see it it ran through my legs and you can guess what I did... It Jump and It also ran up the bush house to I have a photo of it somewhere..... We have the bearded dragons living in our back yard... I'll try to get a photo of them.......


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I remember seeing your pictures of the bearded dragons and of the water dragon that was living in your backyard when you posted them previously, Lyn. *


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

*Competition Art Gallery photo.*

Hi. Everyone I have had my photo Inlarged and in gloss format it looks really cool I am entering the dragon photo into the Bundaberg Arts Festival I go to the art shed on Saturday and pay only $10 to enter and then I put my photo into the civic Center for the festival and you never know what will happen... First prize is $1000 how cool would it be if my photo won... I'll have to let you know how it goes.... The dragon is a big size now looks really cool now I have to get it framed before the 2nd of March that is when it goes in for viewing...


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Good on you Lyn. I hope you do really well. That would be so great if you won. I am sure you will do well though, it is a great photo.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Kate C said:


> Good on you Lyn. I hope you do really well. That would be so great if you won. I am sure you will do well though, it is a great photo.


The photo is 12 by 18 Garry said that is a good size to enter and the camera house is going to frame it for me in the next couple of weeks.... So it is ready for the 2nd of March....


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Sounds great Lyn.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Lyn. I think you need to do a video and demonstrate the Highland Fling (minus the lizard). 

:laughing:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

RavensGryf said:


> Lyn. I think you need to do a video and demonstrate the Highland Fling (minus the lizard).
> 
> :laughing:


Oh no no no!!! I don't think ill be doing a video of the highland Fling that would very embarrassing... Hee Hee!!!!:laughing:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Number 1 and Number 3 in the photo's i posted at the start of this thread i have blown up to 12 by 18 gloss format... It looks fantastic. Ill be entering Number 1 photo of the dragon into the contest... Which one do you like the best Kate I or 3?


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Definitely 1 Lyn. That shot is absolutely amazing.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Kate C said:


> Definitely 1 Lyn. That shot is absolutely amazing.


Ok.... That is the one... Wish I could show you the blown up photo of the dragon it looks amazing....


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

The photos are beautiful! I really like the photos of the ducks! Thanks for sharing,Lyn!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

nuxi said:


> The photos are beautiful! I really like the photos of the ducks! Thanks for sharing,Lyn!


Your Welcome Gaby...


----------

